# Airtel BB Static or Dynamic



## jack// ani (Apr 24, 2007)

Question to Airtel Unlimited Plan BB user in Delhi..

Are they providing Dynamic or Static IP?

Thanks


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 24, 2007)

u'll have to cough up more for this tho, found this ->*airtelbroadband.in/support.htm#9

but wasn't clear to me whther airtel does provide it or not

here a user's experience ->*www.indiabroadband.net/airtel-broadband/859-airtel-sales-persons-promise.html


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 24, 2007)

NO ISP in india provide u static IP

dont worry


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for reply guys, just want to confirm this! Better if some Delhi user please make a final comment on this.


----------



## als2 (Apr 24, 2007)

i am from delhi and airtel give dynamic


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 24, 2007)

i guess for business users, they do give. but definitely not for home users


----------



## Nikhilcgnr (May 1, 2007)

airtel broadband (Bharti) gives u static ip 
its sure, i i dont know abt airtel gprs ip address


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 1, 2007)

Nikhilcgnr said:
			
		

> airtel broadband (Bharti) gives u static ip
> its sure, i i dont know abt airtel gprs ip address



ahh , n how do u suppose u can support ur point 

i'm on AIrtel Broadband n i have a Dynamic IP Address .


----------



## jack// ani (May 1, 2007)

Nikhilcgnr said:
			
		

> airtel broadband (Bharti) gives u static ip
> its sure, i i dont know abt airtel gprs ip address



Yeah, please support your point, and where are you located?

Two people already confirmed, its Dynamic IP!!


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

It is dynamic IP.. You have to pay a hell lot more if you want a static IP. And anyway, that's not provided to home users..


----------

